# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Colorbond Shed - Windows and Door Install

## bedbod

G'day, 
I recently bought a house along with a 12 x 10m colorbond shed built by the previous owner. I am pretty sure its a 'Shedboss' shed. It came with 3 uninstalled windows (around 1.5 x 1), and I have purchased a sliding glass door which I want to all install to get some light in there. Its like a cave most of the time. 
The guy I bought the door from showed me how he installed his sliding door in his shed, but I want to make sure I have it right before I chop into the walls. 
Do I just cut the wall, so that the surrounding lip around the window sits against the inside of the wall? 
I know I will have to get some kind of flashing to keep the water off the top of the windows/door. Can you get this stuff straight off the shelf at Stratco or something? How will I flash the sides? Just silicone?     
The wall I want to install the door and one of the windows in. Door in the left hand corner, and window near the right hand corner.   
Random flashings sitting in the shed. I would have assumed that there would be some kind of flashing for the window included, but cant find anything.   
Same wall on the outside.

----------


## Gaza

There is a blog called stus shed check that out the guy had a shed like yours built last year and it's got good photos of all the details   
Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Uncle Bob

The windows are easy. you just cut the required size hole between the girts and screw them in. It isn't recommended to do with an angle grinder, but it's what I used. They recommend using tin snips or a nibbler. 
The doors are a little more involved as you need a frame to insert the door in. Mine came with U shaped steel to build the frame. So how you would do it is, remove the sheets where the door goes, cut the girts back enough to allow the frame and door to fit. Fit the frame, fit the door, you may need some packers. Measure and cut the sheets to fit, screw them on, reach for another stubby  :Smilie:

----------

